# OK..who's gonna model this ????



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Saw this on my MSN homepage... Found it amusing. 
WHo's going to adapt this for their layout? Marty??? Stan ?????? 

JJ !!! 


"Mooning of Amtrak 

"Mooning of Amtrak" started in 1979 as a bar bet at the Mugs Away Saloon and has been an annual tradition ever since. That is, until last weekend, when some 8,000 people showed up to moon a passenger train as it rolled by. 


This happened as the train motored through Laguna Niguel, a Southern California city with an estimated population of 65,000. 

The police were not amused and broke up the bare-butt contingent. And, yes, alcohol was involved, which may be why some revelers mistakenly mooned a Metrolink commuter train instead. 

But pranks and practical jokes are a universally loved art form."


----------



## dawinter (Jan 2, 2008)

A great story. 

I wonder if anyone on the train has ever mooned back.  

Dave


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I believe you can see that spectacle on YouTube.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2008)

Great just what i want to see when riding in a train, A bunch of hairy old ASS'S great....../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif now if there were some sweet lookin chicks that would be another thing... 
Nick..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

The problem is... there never are.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, then I will get Ed H. to bring his Amtrak train and right after the MLS photo is taken we can have the mooners stand or bend under the bridge and share their talents.


----------



## John McGuyer (Jan 2, 2008)

This has gone on for many years and is a well known occurrence. One of our most famous large scale modelers, (who will remain nameless, but let's say he is known for his weathering symposiums) goes every year and sends photographs. 

John


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2008)

the guy on the right would do for starters?


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a new set of HO figures developed just for this well known San Diegan/Surfliner event: 

Mooners


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice! Now just get someone to make them in our scale.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 07/19/2008 12:01 PM
OK, then I will get Ed H. to bring his Amtrak train and right after the MLS photo is taken we can have the mooners stand or bend under the bridge and share their talents.




I'll make sure I have my Amtrak train there for you Marty.


----------

